# 130g community update



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

Well i haven't really posted much since the crash so i thought it was about time to post some pictures of my 130g and some of its occupants.

This is a shot of the tank a few months ago a lot has changed.










Here is the tank in its current state.




























Here are a few pictures of some of the occupants that turned out ok.



















This guy is one of many that was born from my krib pair in another tank. Getting big!
































































I will try to keep this updated as much as possible.

Enjoy!

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

nice photos! thanks for posting!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

What's the big fish? Some type of shark?


----------



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> What's the big fish? Some type of shark?


i was told it's a Red Bala Shark.


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow that's an awesome tank. I'd like to know what you're doing to make that look so good.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Very impressive setup , i bet there's plenty of activity throughout this tank.Iam getting more impressed by the Hagen line of "Fluval aquariums".They sure are coming out with some neat looking setups with the right equipment , but price is still quite steep.


----------



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

240sx said:


> Wow that's an awesome tank. I'd like to know what you're doing to make that look so good.


The tank comes equipped with 4 48w t5 bulbs in two separate fixtures. Each with a separate switch for max light output or just two bulbs. I keep all four bulbs running 6 hours of the day and shut one set off for the last 2-3 hours that the tank is lit up. I have sera brand ferts under my gravel and i dose it with excel every second day. Water changes every 1-2 weeks and i clean the filters every 2-3 months. Not much else to maintain other than removing floating leaves and trimming the plants.

Not much aggression in the tank anywhere towards other species its all kept within the groups. Even then the tank occupants all seem to be doing well as they all eat well and have terrific colors.

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice Peter.
some of your photos are really good.
do you use a tripod?


----------



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Very impressive setup , i bet there's plenty of activity throughout this tank.Iam getting more impressed by the Hagen line of "Fluval aquariums".They sure are coming out with some neat looking setups with the right equipment , but price is still quite steep.


Thanks Luke. I was kinda sceptical about going with this setup but it came in a package with everything i needed. I feel that the filters that came with this tank are a little small for the setup depending on what type of tank you plan to run. The tank seems to do well with the two 405's with regular cleaning and maintenance. Overall i am pleased with this product so far. Came with the tank, brushed stand with the corner trim to blend the whole thing together, Two 300w Fluval heaters, the two light strips with the t5's that are part of the canopy. The tank is available in two other finishes as well.

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> very nice Peter.
> some of your photos are really good.
> do you use a tripod?


 Thanks! For these photos there was a tripod used. I was shooting with my friends Cannon rebel Xti DSLR was just playing around with the different settings to figure out what works best for tank shots. Took over 300 photos and surprizingly not many turned out. These are some of the better ones.

I guess i just need more practice. I am used to shooting cars and still objects so this opens a new book of chalenges.

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Very nice collection of fish.

I especially love the platinum Angelfish you have. Very beautiful.

BTW, do the green "tiger" barbs ever nip fins off the Angels (especially the gold veiltail)? I've heard (and seen) that these guys are notorious for fin nipping.


----------



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> Very nice collection of fish.
> 
> I especially love the platinum Angelfish you have. Very beautiful.
> 
> BTW, do the green "tiger" barbs ever nip fins off the Angels (especially the gold veiltail)? I've heard (and seen) that these guys are notorious for fin nipping.


There is only one tiger barb in the tank as he came over from a smaller tank. I havent noticed any niping he seems to just keep to himself. There are no fish in the tank that bother other fish other than their own breed.

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice setup! beautiful fish & pictures.

3.0L is your car's ...right?


----------



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

bigfry said:


> Very nice setup! beautiful fish & pictures.
> 
> 3.0L is your car's ...right?


Thank you! 3.0L is one of my cars yes, how did you know?

Cheers,

Peter


----------

